# database stuff



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Notice from the new mag that your are looking to move the members stuff into a database. Just wanted to offer my help on anything you need with regards to this. I currently do software development on SQL server and know my way round a database. I see your using MYSQL just now on the web site...which I'm also familiar with.

Just in case you looking for an extra pair of hands.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

PM Mark [nutts] :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

